# You tube and Movies.



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Anyone in here watch old movies on youtube?
Sure a lot of the old movies from 19 45 - 1970 free on youtube. I hve about 200 vidio movies i can play on TV. I don't buy anymore movies just watch them on utube. . Must be 5k old western movies on utube.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife watched Alfred Hitchcock and the original Outer Limits quite a bit. Lately she is watching the old black and white "thrillers", so yes.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I seldom do. Ive seen most of the old westerns in times past. Id like to watch Gettysburg but cant.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

They can be hit-or-miss - usually they're technically copyright violations, so if someone reports them, then end up being taken down. But they don't seem to be reported all that much.

Great way to find stuff otherwise impossible to find anymore.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Lots of documentaries as well.

I watch YouTube probably more than anything else. On the big TV, it is a lot of fun.

If you have a big screen TV, decent internet and cheap Roku, you can watch a lot of stuff for free.

Lots out there with minimal to no ads.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have Roku and mainly watch YouTube. I watch old movies, gardening, health, Fox News, and a lot more stuff. I am definitely addicted. I watch Netflix ocassionally.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Lots of documentaries as well.
> 
> I watch YouTube probably more than anything else. On the big TV, it is a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


I am a huge documentary fan... YouTube is definitely my go to now. Just finished up one on the Appalachian area from back in the '70's. Never would have gotten to see it any other way.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

vickinell said:


> I have Roku and mainly watch YouTube. I watch old movies, gardening, health, Fox News, and a lot more stuff. I am definitely addicted. I watch Netflix ocassionally.


No more TV here. More stuff on net. Art, Architecture, Movies, Chess, etc. its all net for me.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I cannot sit down on the couch at my mother in laws during commercial breaks anymore. Once you watch online programming without the 7 minute breaks for every 12 minutes of content, you'll realize how much of your life has been lost to feminine products, pharmaceuticals, and McDonalds.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> I cannot sit down on the couch at my mother in laws during commercial breaks anymore. Once you watch online programming without the 7 minute breaks for every 12 minutes of content, you'll realize how much of your life has been lost to feminine products, pharmaceuticals, and McDonalds.


I always click skip adds.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

vickinell said:


> I always click skip adds.


Well, I guess my post just dated me pretty well.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't get why people are bothered about ads. That's when you take your bathroom break, grab snacks or a drink, stuff like that. Isn't that why they're there?


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

Sometimes, but the get annoying, I just use my pause button. I get distracted when I go to the kitchen or sometimes even to the bathroom, so pause works better for me.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

random said:


> I don't get why people are bothered about ads. That's when you take your bathroom break, grab snacks or a drink, stuff like that. Isn't that why they're there?


Because on regular tv, there are so many commercial breaks that the program loses continuity.
Walking dead was a good example, but imagine watching something like Game of Thrones or an action/suspense drama with an ongoing story line. Every 8-10 minutes, usually just when the girl drops the knife or the troops have just climbed over the wall, you get 5-6 minutes of commercials. By the time you get back to the show, you forgot what was going on.
BTW, I don't need snacks that often, and if I need the bathroom for each break, I'll see a doctor.
When I need to stand up and let the dog out, I hit the pause button.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I couldn't do regular TV anymore. YouTube on Roku is bad enough.

Constant commercials. Most you can skip after 5 seconds, so it is a bit like a dance. Watch 5 minutes, skip after 5 seconds, watch 10 minutes.

It is annoying, but every once in a while, a great commercial comes on. Also, full-length music videos. I've found some great new music as a result of "ads".


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Yes we like old movies too! Either on YouTube or Amazon Prime.

We watch virtually no over the air tv.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Guess I should have added </sarc> - growing up, that was the joke about commercials...

Most of what we watch is recorded or streaming, so it's not relevant anymore.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I don't have the attention span to sit through a 3 minute video, so, no, I don't watch any movies or TV shows - online or otherwise.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed i do! westerns, doc. Hitch is a favorite of mine. i'm a history buff also and there's tons of that to watch.

last night i was watching the romanov dynasty. course i watched it many times before but stuff like that i can watch over again. especially . the tudor dynasty. 

as of mon. morning i don't have TV anymore. i only had it connected because i was given a better plan than i had without TV. 2 years were up this month and the price was going up over 200 and i wasn't prepared to pay that for what's on tv anyway and the amt. of time i watched. 


i phoned to get it disconnected and they made a mistake and within a few min. everything was gone internet and ph. also. i could have done without the internet for a little while but not the phone.

i put in a hard 3 days there. i went back and forth using the payphone at the mall. after 3 days they sent a tech. but by that time i had hired my own. i did learn one thing from it. i need to activate my old cell phone for emergencies.

i'm giving my son the big screen tv in the family room (going to replace it with a victorian tea table) and he's going to put a couple connections on the one in the living room so i can watch my old videos this winter.

i'm keeping the small bedroom tv for the day when i can't get out of bed. by that time might be all i can do lol ~Georgia


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

My three favourite movies (can be found on torrent sites):
Waking Life - my all time favorite

Earthlings - documentary - I saw it almost 10 years ago - turned vegetarian immediately after watching it. It can be found on Category: Documentary Torrent Sites | 176+ Best Torrent Sites of 2020 🥇

The Martian - a good lesson on shifting focus


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

101pigs said:


> Anyone in here watch old movies on youtube?
> Sure a lot of the old movies from 19 45 - 1970 free on youtube. I hve about 200 vidio movies i can play on TV. I don't buy anymore movies just watch them on utube. . Must be 5k old western movies on utube.


I watch at least one old movie on you tube every night. I like them better then the new ones, and they don't cost a dime.  I have found quite a few movies on you tube that I had never seen. I was out of the country during 76 and 77.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Not as much virtue signaling and social messaging in the old movies, unless you consider patriotism and chivalry offensive.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Frank Capra did his share of “Social Messenging”. For example, “It’s a Wonderful Life” was clearly anti-capitalist. But that movie is probably my favorite of all movies. The messages of that movie, taken as a whole, were much in alignment with my personal beliefs. Patriotism, love of family and fellowman over love of money, and taking ones cares and worries to God.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, isn't there antenna TV up there? 

I use one of those 11 x 11 square black antennas and get a LOT of channels. Mostly, they're background noise for the dogs. I mainly watch news and weather, and like the dogs, the rest is background noise. I wouldn't pay for TV, although when my husband was ill there at the last we did have sat TV for him.

Mon


----------

